# Mobile stylesheet?



## Eifie (Oct 14, 2014)

The forum is _usable_ on mobile, sure, but it takes a lot of irritating zooming in and scrolling around to read even a single post and I've been thinking for a while that it sure would be nice to make the forum more responsive! It's not horribly urgent or anything but I dunno, if Butterfree ever happens to be looking for some project that probably wouldn't take too long I for one would absolutely love it? I kind of thought it would be a default vBulletin thing but tcodf uses an older version of vBulletin anyway I guess.

(failing that apparently Tapatalk integration is as simple as installing some vBulletin plugin and then nerds like me could browse the forum through that lol)


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 15, 2014)

I doubt it would be easy to get this version of vBulletin to behave well on mobile with just a stylesheet - it's all a bunch of tables and such. I'd probably have to get some sort of mobile template package and redo all template modifications and ugggh.

But I went and installed that Tapatalk thing, so if that works for you, awesome.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 15, 2014)

omg I'm posting this from Tapatalk this is so cool. Thanks!

edit: If anybody else is actually interested Tapatalk is an app (at least on Android) that basically aggregates posts from forums that you subscribe to and stuff. I actually just started using it just for tcodf but wow it's pretty nice. I can post some screenshots tomorrow if anyone cares, ehe


----------

